# Repositorio

## b1sh0p

Pessoal estou querendo criar um repositorio local p mim...

Tipo sincronizado com algum lugar?

como faco?

nao tenho ideia nem por onde comecar.

vlws t+

----------

## elissoncosta

b1sh0p,

Descomente as seguintes linhas no arquivo /etc/rsyncd.conf.

pid file = /var/run/rsyncd.pid

use chroot = yes

read only = yes

[gentoo-portage]

       path = /usr/portage

       comment = Gentoo Portage tree

       exclude = /distfiles /packages

Inicie o serviço rsyncd:

# /etc/init.d/rsyncd start

Configure a inicialização automática do rsyncd:

# rc-update add rsyncd default

Atualização automática do repositório:

Adicione uma rotina diária no cron para atualização do repositório local:

0  0  *  *  *  /usr/bin/emerge --sync

Configuração dos computadores que irão acessar o repositório local:

Edite o arquivo make.conf:

SYNC="rsync://nome_ou_ip_do_repositorio_local/gentoo-portage"

--

Elisson Costa

----------

## b1sh0p

Elisson muito obrigado... so por curiosidade qual o tamnho disso?

----------

## elissoncosta

Atualmente o meu repositório, sem contabilizar o diretório distfiles(onde residem os sources a serem compilados) está com 600Mb.

--

Elisson Costa

----------

